# Any one who applied portugal scehngen/residence visa from abu dhabi UAE



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

Kindly tell me how long Portuguese embassy Abu Dhabi takes to issue residence visa? What is their requirement to file visa?


----------



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

No one knows how long portuguese embassy Abu Dhabi takes to process schengen/residence visa??


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

asmay said:


> No one knows how long portuguese embassy Abu Dhabi takes to process schengen/residence visa??


That's right - no one can tell you! 
It will depend on how long it takes you to provide the information/documents they require, and you won't know what that is until you go to see them.


----------



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

Naaling said:


> asmay said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows how long portuguese embassy Abu Dhabi takes to process schengen/residence visa??
> ...


Actually I want to know how long portuguese embassy Abu Dhabi takes to process visa after providing them all the documents. 
I am preparing documents and will visit embassy by end of next month....if anything else they require I will arrange it on emergency Base and then apply visa. I need to know processing time so that I can plan my Abu Dhabi stay accordingly.


----------

